# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Mk-677

## Weah

I wonder if someone here have some experience with this SARM.
Could it replace HGH without the side effects and give me more muscle cells etc?

----------


## Weah

I actually got a mail from http://receptorchem.co.uk/ today.

Hi there,

Yes the scientific literature has shown that use of GW-501516 does impart an increase in endurance (when combined with exercise):

"Use improved endurance by 77 percent over exercise alone and increased the portion of "non-fatiguing" or "slow twitch" muscle fibers by 38 percent".

It must be used alongside excersie to get an increase in endurance as exercise depletes muscles' energy store (ATP). In times of high demand, ATP releases all its energy and forms AMP. Rising AMP levels alert AMPK, a metabolic master regulator, which acts like a gas gauge that the cell is running on empty and revs up the production of ATP.

User reports have also stated that they experienced a very noticable effect of an increase in endurance with GW-501516 supplementation.





MK-677 is a orally active growth hormone secretagogue.

It is therefore similar to an oral version of the other injectible GHRP such as GHRP-6, GHRP-2, Hexarelin and Ipamorelin, but unlike these which are ghrelinmimetics, MK-677 acts by increasing Ghrelin levels which is the Growth hormone secretagogue receptor's natural endogenous ligand (the bodies own method of releasing growth hormone from the pituitary).

It essentially allows a greater release of Growth hormone from the pituitary gland.

As age increases we do not lose the ability to create and store large amounts of growth hormone. Rather we experience a diminished capacity to "instruct" their release. MK-677 therefore increases this release.

In terms of its effects with IGF-1, the scientific literature has shown that administration of MK-677 25 mg resulted in a 60.1% increase in serum IGF-1 levels at 6 weeks and a 72.9% increase at 12 months.

----------


## qscgugcsq

with what i have learn at college(last week) we cant or very hardly create more muscle fiber(cells) during life... only repair them and grow them bigger. so if the ratio of red fiber increase it mean that you have less white fiber(the strong and massive one) .

IMO I do think thst is possible to create more fiber... at least with exogenous way...

----------


## Weah

Interesting, thanks for the info :Smilie: 

Do you have any info or opinions about SARMs ?

----------


## qscgugcsq

I dont have enough info to say anything. I need to keep reading about it.

----------


## Weah

Okey. I have used Ostarine for 9 days and feel that my vascularity is really increasing and I feel a little stronger. I think I will order some Gw but I'm not sure about the Mk-677 yet :Smilie:

----------


## qscgugcsq

wish you best of luck  :Smilie:

----------


## Weah

Thank you :Smilie:  I can give some updates in here, if you want me to do that :Smilie:

----------


## qscgugcsq

sure it would be great

----------


## qscgugcsq

sure it would be great

----------

